# 1995 nos schwinn anniversary phantom bicycle tail light with brake light kit on ebay



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 18, 2011)

1995 NOS SCHWINN ANNIVERSARY PHANTOM BICYCLE TAIL LIGHT WITH BRAKE LIGHT KIT

    Item number:	230716336391

THIS IS A 1995 SCHWINN ANNIVERSARY PHANTOM BICYCLE TAIL LIGHT WITH WITH THE BRAKE LIGHT KIT.

THIS LIGHT CAN BE USED FOR THE PHANTOM,  AUTOCYCLE OR ANY OTHER SCHWINN POSTWAR BIKE WITH THE FOUR
HOLE CARRIER. THIS IS AN EXACT COPY MADE BY SCHWINN OF THE BRAKE LIGHT THAT SCHWINN USED IN 1949 THRU 1951 AND WAS USED ON THE ANNIVERSARY PHANTOM.
THIS BRAKE LIGHT HAS NOT BEEN REPRODUCED SINCE.

THE BRAKE LIGHT OPERATES BY A SWITCH ATTACHED TO THE REAR WHEEL BRAKE HUB BY A SPRING CLIP & SWITCH
WITH A WIRE THAT GOES TO A RESISTOR IN THE TAIL LIGHT.

THE BRAKE LIGHT TURNS AUTOMATICALLY WHEN THE COASTER BRAKE  IS APPLIED. THE TAIL LIGHT STAYS ON WHEN THE LEVER IS PUT IN THE ON POSITION. THE LIGHT TAKES TWO "D" BATTERIES (NOT INCLUDED).


----------

